# Pink stem plant



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

Not sure what it is, I was told it was a rotala magenta but it doesn’t pull up on google. Plant is very pink with some yellow with broad leaves.


----------



## Am2020 (Sep 10, 2019)

I thought I knew what that was but those jagged edges are throwing me off.

Are you using high output LED lights with a lot of Blue spectrum? I'm not sure why else it is growing in such a tight compact form. I know it's getting a lot of new growth and that can cause it to have a clustered appearance but something about it looks strange to me.


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

Am2020 said:


> I thought I knew what that was but those jagged edges are throwing me off.
> 
> Are you using high output LED lights with a lot of Blue spectrum? I'm not sure why else it is growing in such a tight compact form. I know it's getting a lot of new growth and that can cause it to have a clustered appearance but something about it looks strange to me.


Using a Finnex Plus fixture. Lots of white, some red. But I turned the blue spectrum off. I recently got the plant and I cant remember what his fixture had, it was probably a full spectrum light.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

The shape of the leaves might be a give away.
Maybe Rotala macrandra 'japan'
https://tropica.com/en/plants/plantdetails/Rotalamacrandra(032TC)/4445

Macrandra sounds a lot like magenta


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

mistergreen said:


> The shape of the leaves might be a give away.
> Maybe Rotala macrandra 'japan'
> https://tropica.com/en/plants/plantdetails/Rotalamacrandra(032TC)/4445
> 
> Macrandra sounds a lot like magenta


That's what I thought at first too, that he may have meant macranda. But I already have a rotala macranda in my tank and it doesn't look like it :heh: . This unknown is half the size and way more compact. Also more pinker. I looked up rotala macranda japan, but it doesn't match what I have.


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

So to update on this old post of mine. It turns out to be a rotala macranda. As it grew in my tank it gradually turned yellow-green and lost its pink. I reduced my KNO3 by 1/4th the dose because I did some research and found out if you limit the nitrate it actually "makes it more red" and is not an Fe issue. So it did turn out to be red. Funny because the plant is pink at the bottom, yellow-green in the middle, and red towards the top. The rest of my macranda in my tank also is becoming very red as well. So turns out I already have that species in my tank but it grew differently in another persons tank.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

All plants adapt their leaves to the environment.


----------



## Am2020 (Sep 10, 2019)

What about those jagged edges? Did it start to grow smooth round leaves?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks like rotala mac.


edit: just saw this was answered, apologies.


----------

